
Total Household Debt Decreased in Q2 2020, Marking First Decline Since 2014 - drocer88
https://www.newyorkfed.org/newsevents/news/research/2020/20200806
======
glial
This is what happens when you send 'stimulus checks' to a bunch of people with
credit card debt:

> This was the steepest decline in card balances seen in the history of the
> data.

~~~
T-hawk
I don't know anyone who used the stimulus to pay down debt, it's all gone into
rent and current bills.

I think it's more about less digging deeper into the hole. You can't incur
more debt on things like movies, sports, travel, or a dozen other industries
when they're all closed indefinitely. The keeping-up-with-the-neighbors factor
also has to be less when you can't meet your neighbors.

